# new major project.. Rock ola shuffleboard



## toto (Aug 4, 2006)

need some real advise... the 20ft playing surface is in pretty bad shape,
it is coming apart, the strips run length wise 20ft can I glue what appears to need it then clamp or do i need to dismantle entirley and plane / sand each individual 20ft strip then glue and clamp? 2nd, the unit will be for the game room upstairs... will I need to get it up there before I begin ? I see the potential but I have little wood working experience, and a tight budget... 
thanks for any info


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Pictures would really help.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

New or reconditioned Rockola would run ya about 3 thousand..so if yore on a budget..better make it a DIY project... Twenty feet long ?..take it upstairs (if you can) first.. Think you got a MAJOR project on your hands....but prolly doable...

good luck


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

the table should come apart but most boards I seen (and not looked real close) seem to be 1 piece

great find, keep us updated


----------



## toto (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks for the thoughts, I will post as I go


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Keep us updated with pictures.


----------

